# Mother cat lost her kittens, teats are full, will she be OK??



## DonnaBelle (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't know much about mother cats but we had one in the neighborhood and her kittens all perished after they were 2 weeks old.  Her teats are now very full of milk.  Will it go away on it's own, or will she need to see vet?

Advice please.  She's going to be spayed in a week, and given shots.

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 28, 2012)

She will probably dry up. It will probably take a couple of weeks. I would just keep an eye on her. Sorry the kittens didn't make it.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 28, 2012)

It would help to cut her feed to half a ration for a day or two, esp if she is gonna be spayed.  Not having all that extra bloodflow to the mammary area during her surgery would be nice.

Good luck with her,.


----------

